# Man, I know COLOR shouldn't matter, BUT--



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

I know color is what matters least in a bike, but I am just so SUPER disappointed in the Roubaix Expert color options for 2014. 

After a couple of years debating on whether or not to dish out the dough to upgrade to a “high-end” bike and ogling the Roubaix, I’m finally about ready to pull the trigger. The Expert model is definitely the right blend of components and price for me, and since it’s the end of season, I’ve been eagerly awaiting the 2014 models (especially in hopes that there would be better color choices than in 2013). 

The fact that the Expert has _fewer _color choices than 2013 is heartbreaking. The whole flat black thing (while the better option of the two) I feel is totally played out, and the silver/red combo is just hideous. I was hoping the Expert would get that yellow color the disc version has, or at least SOME sort of interesting color as a follow up to the burnt orange in 2013. (The ironic thing is the color I would like MOST is a simple *white*/white&black.)

What sucks is I love all of the other 2014 improvements—the 11-speed, the COBL GOBLR, etc. (So 2014 is for sure the way to go). But after seeing the color choices, I’m suddenly a lot less “excited” about buying one.

I contemplated going up to the Roubaix Pro, but the Dura Ace is probably overkill for me, and I can’t really justify spending an extra $2,000 just to get a white bike. (Besides, it’s out of budget for me anyway. Doing a frame-only _custom_ build probably falls into the same problem.)

I wish Specialized offered some way to get more colors even if it cost a couple extra hundred bucks (like trek's customizer). When spending almost four grand on a bike (which is a lot for me), it sucks to have to “settle” on a color scheme I don’t really like.


Anyway, sorry for the rant. (#firstworldproblems):frown2:


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

Tranzition said:


> ......The whole flat black thing (while the better option of the two) I feel is totally played out,....


Yeah... the excessive use of the black color(?) in cycling... from jerseys to bicycles... is just a bit over-done. I saw a pair of trendy cyclists on a bicycle path the other day and they looked so much like cycling Ninja's... I did a double take to look for samurai swords.


----------



## Doedrums (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm not a fan of the black dominated color schemes either. One reason they do it is to show off the carbon weave of the frame instead of painting over it. Some folks are very uncomfortable using or wearing bright colors. Not me. I like bright colors for my bikes if possible.


----------



## apetro3 (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah, it always feels like a crazy twist of fate when you find a new bike that has the features you desire AND comes in a color scheme you actually like.


----------



## Doedrums (Dec 30, 2012)

apetro3 said:


> Yeah, it always feels like a crazy twist of fate when you find a new bike that has the features you desire AND comes in a color scheme you actually like.


 Without a doubt. My Roubaix is Red/white and I love it.


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, good to know I'm not alone at least. (Thought I might get flamed for being so superficial.)

Do you think a retailer would ever swap all the components off of an Expert and on to a Pro Race, so I could get that blue frame? :crazy: (Besides, maybe there's someone out there that wants the Pro Race stuff on a black or silver frame...)


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

OP since the SL4 Expert is essentially unchanged this year you should look for a burnt orange bike on close-out and use the savings towards an 11sp Ultegra group. Should cost you roughly the same as buying a new 2014 if you sell the 10sp Ultegra stuff.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I actually _like_ the stealth look, but agree that Spec has overdone it in 2014. Not just true of Roubaix's, but Tarmacs as well.

OP: think you mentioned a preference for white. 105 not good enough??

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Mark 63 (May 9, 2010)

As a potential buyer of a 2014 Roubaix or Tarmac, I agree. I really don't want to spend that kind of money and have a black bicycle. I'm not looking to sneak up on people.

It's obviously a secondary consideration, but still.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

secondary consideration...? appearance, fit, components all have equal weighting in my selection process.

there's no way I'd ever purchase a frame that didn't come in a color I wasn't fond of.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

I like black with some color graphics, but not black only. Does that make me racist?

I'd definitely be willing to pay a little more for optional frame colors.


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Dunbar said:


> OP since the SL4 Expert is essentially unchanged this year you should look for a burnt orange bike on close-out and use the savings towards an 11sp Ultegra group. Should cost you roughly the same as buying a new 2014 if you sell the 10sp Ultegra stuff.


Not a bad idea, I suppose... but once you add up the 11 spd groupo, the cobl gobl-r, plus the cost to install, I may as well go the custom frame route...



PJ352 said:


> I actually _like_ the stealth look, but agree that Spec has overdone it in 2014. Not just true of Roubaix's, but Tarmacs as well.
> 
> OP: think you mentioned a preference for white. 105 not good enough??
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components


I could go the 105 route, but the problem is I want the 10r carbon frame.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Tranzition said:


> Not a bad idea, I suppose... but once you add up the 11 spd groupo, the cobl gobl-r, plus the cost to install, I may as well go the custom frame route...


11sp Ultegra kits are going for $800-900 minus whatever you could sell the 10sp Ultegra for. Somebody posted that dealer cost on the 11sp is actually lower than the outgoing 10sp stuff so the shop you buy the bike from might cut you a good deal. When you factor in the extra discount you'd get on a 2013 I doubt it would cost you much more than a new 2014. The cobble gobbler post isn't that expensive either. The bare SL4 Pro frame is not a good deal at nearly $3k unless you already have a bunch of expensive parts laying around.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tranzition said:


> I could go the 105 route, but the problem is I want the 10r carbon frame.


You can have that, for a price...
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Mark 63 (May 9, 2010)

Are the matte black finishes easy or hard to keep clean?


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Mark 63 said:


> Are the matte black finishes easy or hard to keep clean?


Mine is easier to keep leaking clean than my previous bike with a glossy paint finish. They still get dirty though and need to be washed.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Tell me about it !! My market ( Italy) only got Roubaix disc unless you buy frame. The 2014 Expert is a STUNNING yellow but I hate the disc. I'm gonna have to keep my 2012 black and white Roubaix Expert for another year...


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Dave Cutter said:


> Yeah... the excessive use of the black color(?) in cycling... from jerseys to bicycles... is just a bit over-done. I saw a pair of trendy cyclists on a bicycle path the other day and they looked so much like cycling Ninja's... I did a double take to look for samurai swords.


You saw me and the wife huh? OK, guilty as charged


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

carbonLORD said:


> You saw me and the wife huh? OK, guilty as charged


I'm the opposite... Wife decked out with ninja black everything .. While I am white everything


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Nude with white decals 2013 was the best one.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Personally i Love black everything. I am not a fan at all of LOGOS. I feel we should be paid to ride the bike with all those nasty logos. Stealth is great shows you didnt buy a sworks just cause it says sworks. Black all the way imho.


----------



## DrJeff (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh man, have you seen the 2014 Carbon/Neon Blue/Charcoal in person?? Understated but the blue really pops. And the Specialized logo is a subtle gray, to keep antihero77 happy . 

I say keep the bike color understated (less eye-catching for thieves), but wear the brightest kit colors you dare!


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

+1 on being completely sick of all the stealth black/carbon paint jobs. I hope Specialized gets off that wagon soon. 

With that said I think the 2014 color choices in general are more interesting than the 2013 choices. Id love to see the Orange/Black S-Works Tarmac or the Neon Blue Roubaix Pro. And I am dying to see the Roubaix S-Works Candy Red frame.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

DS1239622 said:


> Id love to see the Orange/Black S-Works Tarmac or the Neon Blue Roubaix Pro.


Me too. Both interesting offerings. I also like the neon Blue Roubaix Pro.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Me too. Both interesting offerings. I also like the neon Blue Roubaix Pro.
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components



Yeah, the more I look at the neon blue Pro, the more I wonder if a dealer would swap all the parts on an Expert with a Pro, so I could buy an Expert with the neon blue frame. (Or do you think they would just laugh me out of the store?)


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Tranzition said:


> (Or do you think they would just laugh me out of the store?)


No store is going to insult someone looking to buy a bike with an MSRP of $5800. But with 2014's just being released I doubt they'd cut you much of a deal to do that. I think bike shops are more willing to do stuff like that when they're clearing out last years inventory. That bike comes with Force 22 which is roughly the same price as Ultegra 6800 so you're still probably going to be paying over $5k for the bike...

I would be looking for a 2013 SL4 for 15-20% off at this point. Upgrade it to Ultegra 6800 and sell off the 10sp stuff. Get the bike shop to agree to install the 11sp Ultegra for a nominal fee as part of the purchase.


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Dunbar said:


> No store is going to insult someone looking to buy a bike with an MSRP of $5800. But with 2014's just being released I doubt they'd cut you much of a deal to do that. I think bike shops are more willing to do stuff like that when they're clearing out last years inventory. That bike comes with Force 22 which is roughly the same price as Ultegra 6800 so you're still probably going to be paying over $5k for the bike...
> 
> I would be looking for a 2013 SL4 for 15-20% off at this point. Upgrade it to Ultegra 6800 and sell off the 10sp stuff. Get the bike shop to agree to install the 11sp Ultegra for a nominal fee as part of the purchase.


Actually, I meant for the price of the Expert ($3600 + cost of swapping the parts). :blush2: Basically I was hoping they'd sell me the Expert but with the blue frame. 

(Then they'd have a unique Pro in black or silver that they could sell.)

:crazy:


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I am not a huge fan of either color either, but I figure since I turn my bike every year, who cares? I went with the silver/red since it was available at the time. It isn't awesome, but at least it isn't neon red or black. Too much of that lately. It came out pretty well, I think, at 16 lbs 4 oz (size 58cm), as pictured, with a Toupe Pro saddle to be mounted up on Friday. I swapped to deep drop carbon bars and changed wheels, oviously.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

pdainsworth said:


> I am not a huge fan of either color either, but I figure since I turn my bike every year, who cares? I went with the silver/red since it was available at the time. It isn't awesome, but at least it isn't neon red or black. Too much of that lately. It came out pretty well, I think, at 16 lbs 4 oz (size 58cm), as pictured, with a Toupe Pro saddle to be mounted up on Friday. I swapped to deep drop carbon bars and changed wheels, oviously.


Looks great to me. And I agree, much better than all black. I like the blue/black expert as well.


----------



## JGSnCA (Sep 2, 2013)

Likewise I was ready to pull the trigger on the Expert but now not so much as I like to keep my bikes for several years and I've got to love the color. The right color makes the bike go faster.


----------

